
Unified APIs or API Standards, The Race is On - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/05/02/unified-apis-or-api-standards-the-race-is-on/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProgrammableWeb+%28ProgrammableWeb%3A+Blog%29
======
mikefriesen
Great post. As one of the Windsoc developers, I obviously believe in the
Unified API. Things typically tend to move too fast for standards to be
developed. OAuth is the only real "standard" people are using, but even still
everyone does it just a little bit different. <http://activitystrea.ms/> is
another great standard that very few people use.

